# Roro services



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I am planning an extended trip to Bohol later this year and I was wondering if anyone has ever used the Philippine RORO, (Roll-On, Roll-Off), car transport services offered here by many shipping and ferry companies.

I am currently living in the Metro Manila area and because I will be in Bohol for an extended period of time, I thought it would be good to have my vehicle there with me but I am not familiar with the RORO Services. Does anyone here on this forum have any personal experiences with these types of services or can any one make any suggestions which carrier to use...cost of these vehicle transfers, departure and arrival schedules, etc.?

I have already searched the internet and I cannot seem to get all of my questions answered...I have also sent a few emails to carriers but have not heard back yet.

Thanks for any assistance offered.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

I seem to recall the RORO ferries being mentioned in this thread:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...inter-island-ferry-service-palawan-etc-3.html

Might be worth a look?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

SimonAngeles said:


> I seem to recall the RORO ferries being mentioned in this thread:-
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...inter-island-ferry-service-palawan-etc-3.html
> 
> Might be worth a look?


I have read that entire post and there was no usable information there. I want to travel from Manila to Tagbilaran but I cannot find any information online...it seems no ones websites are working or if they have a working website, the information I need is not listed...such as the cost for moving my vehicle or the actual departure dates and times, if over night rooms are available, meals, etc.

I spent more than three hours searching the internet and could not find any available info so that is why I tried the Forum here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have read that entire post and there was no usable information there. I want to travel from Manila to Tagbilaran but I cannot find any information online...it seems no ones websites are working or if they have a working website, the information I need is not listed...such as the cost for moving my vehicle or the actual departure dates and times, if over night rooms are available, meals, etc.
> 
> I spent more than three hours searching the internet and could not find any available info so that is why I tried the Forum here.


You may need to drive down to Leyte to get a crossing, which may go via Cebu.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

jon1 did a post a few years ago where he drove his truck from Subic all the way down to Zamboanga City (if I remember correctly). I think he had some good information on there about the documents needed to take his truck on all the ferries and whatnot.


----------

